# Owen on the question of whether the OC is in the CoG



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 8, 2017)

Rather than post another reply to a long thread, I just want to post a bit of information that provides some information for those who keep getting referred to see how Owen refers to the OC as not belonging to the CoG. I actually think Owen makes some good points but I also think there is some nuance that allows for those who want to appropriate him for reasons that I don't believe he would want to be appropriated.

Here's what Beeke and Jones write about him here:



> An important question arises as to whether the covenant of grace is coextensive with the new covenant. Owen argues that the covenant of grace is coextensive with the new covenant in substance. When considered absolutely, both contained the promise of grace through Jesus Christ, and so both are the means whereby salvation is communicated to the church after the inroad of sin. They are, then, one and the same thing.103 The covenant of grace is not, however, a biblical term, whereas “new covenant” is. The new covenant was confirmed and established only in the death of Christ and so did not have “the formal nature of a covenant or a testament, as our apostle proves, Heb. 9:15–23.”104 The law at Sinai could be described as the old covenant only because the blood of sacrifices had confirmed it. Thus Owen notes that although the covenant of grace typically refers to salvation in Christ, “yet by ‘the new covenant,’ we intend its actual establishment in the death of Christ.”105 Ball makes the same point. The covenant of grace in the form of the new covenant cannot be annulled because “it was established after a new manner, by the blood of the Mediator.”106 This dispensation of God’s grace may be understood both as a covenant and a testament: “A Covenant in respect of the manner of agreement; a Testament in respect of the manner of confirming. A Covenant in respect of God; a Testament in respect of Christ.”107 Like Ball, Roberts argues that the new covenant “hath in it the Nature of a Testament, as well as of a Covenant: and is A Testamental-Covenant.”108 And, like Owen, Roberts shows that the new covenant or testament is contrasted with the old testament; that is, the old covenant, which was dedicated with blood (Heb. 9:18), has been replaced by the new covenant, which was dedicated with the blood of Christ.109 The covenant-testamental character of the new covenant shows, according to Peter Bulkeley, its “firmness, and inviolable and unchangeable nature of it, being confirmed by the death of Christ the Testator … is therefore now unchangeable, being ratified by his death … and this is the true reason why the Apostle calls it a Testament.”110 Because of its immutability, under the new covenant, believers have a more sure ground of confidence in God’s promises, in light of the irrevocable nature of Christ’s death and resurrection coupled with its intent as a testament.
> 
> Beeke, J. R., & Jones, M. (2012). A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life (p. 275). Grand Rapids, MI: Reformation Heritage Books.



Here's what Owen writes:


> 1. Because in the Scripture they are often so called, and compared with one another, and sometimes opposed unto one another; the first and the last, the new and the old.
> 2. Because the covenant of grace in Christ is eternal, immutable, always the same, obnoxious unto no alteration, no change or abrogation; neither can these things be spoken of it with respect unto any administration of it, as they are spoken of the old covenant.
> To state our thoughts aright in this matter, and to give what light we can unto the truth, the things ensuing may be observed:—
> 1. When we speak of the “old covenant,” we intend not the covenant of works made with Adam, and his whole posterity in him; concerning which there is no difference or difficulty, whether it be a distinct covenant from the new or no.
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 1


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 8, 2017)

I especially enjoy Owen's use of the winking emoticon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 8, 2017)

a mere housewife said:


> I especially enjoy Owen's use of the winking emoticon.


LOL. Drat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

